# Toothache! Help!!!



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

I can't believe that I am going through this right now! I leave in the morning to go out of state to have a CT scan done before abdominal surgery. And I came down with a toothache on Friday night! I had a tooth rebuilt and I bit down on something hard in my ceral of all places. I have some pain killers that are working, but I can't take anything after midnight tonight. Is there anything that I can use like a rinse or drops, anything? I don't know how I will be able to take the 3 1/2 hour drive to get to the scan. After they are through I can take a pain pill. It will be Tuesday before I can reach my dentist. I am praying he can get it taken care of somehow because I have surgery in 10 days. Any help you can give me will be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

clove oil?
I don't know if it helps pain, but it is a common oil for toothaches. CoQ10 also helps with dental issues and takes down inflammation.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks Mekasmom!


----------



## Anonymooose (Jul 13, 2012)

Check out oil "pulling" or swishing. Both my husband and I have had toothaches in the last month or so. We added 2 or 3 drops of Oil of Oregano to the mix too.

Worked great!!


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Gotta learn about this oil ya'll speak of.
Swishing my mouth with vodka worked for me,,, it was local and cheap, and it worked.
gh


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

i've heard clove / clove oil.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

To prevent infection, I'd recommend raw Garlic, which also has deadened my pain from obsessed teeth. I know that is different, but 5 minutes raw sliced Garlic pressed against actually took care of the infection. Then' no dentist. I know you need one, but it won't harm to try Garlic to prevent infection...


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

I have used ground cloves in a little piece of
Cheesecloth and put it on the tooth. Tasted nagasty 
But it worked!


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Lori, do you just put the slices of garlic on the gums near the tooth for tooth infection? My dd has a friend dealing with tooth pain right now, so might benefit from this.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Jan in CO said:


> Lori, do you just put the slices of garlic on the gums near the tooth for tooth infection? My dd has a friend dealing with tooth pain right now, so might benefit from this.


Yes, fully pack around, firmly against for no more than 5 min. Those are the directions I read a few years ago, also ate the garlic afterward. I hope it works for her.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm another one who would suggest clove oil. My Mom use to use it on us kids when we got toothaches. Tastes nasty, but does relieve the pain.


----------



## PistolPackinMom (Oct 20, 2012)

+1 to the clove oil and garlic.

This may or not be of interest to you, as well.

Healing a cavity


----------

